# Internet not working on pc, but working on wireless laptop



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a motorola modem (SB5102) and a D-Link Router (WBR-1310). I have a pc which is connected to the modem and the router with wires. From this afternoon there is no internet connection on my pc. The icon on the bottom right says unindentified network, Access: Local Only. But my laptop, which is connected wirelessly, is working fine. it has good internet connection and everything. All my other wireless devices are also working fine. But only my pc (which is connected with cables to the modem and router), is not getting any internet. Can anyone please help me with this weird problem. Thanks!

Both the pc and laptop have Windows Vista.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can another computer get a good connection using the same router LAN port and ethernet cable?

Please show for the problem PC ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thx for replying. 
So, when i connected my laptop to the modem and router it worked fine...

here are the results that you asked for:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Home>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-25-30-4B-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f0a8:dcb4:c5bc:ad5f%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.173.95(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134218092
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{78665C2D-46DF-4788-BFC2-B06EFD46D
2C3}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Home>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So, when i connected my laptop to the modem and router it worked fine...


I am going to assume that was with the same cable and router LAN port, as that isolates the problem to the problem PC.

What non-Windows security applications (firewall, anti-virus, etc.) do you have on that machine?

Let's start with these fixes ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

When i enter the commands, it says that the operation requires elevation


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

nvm i entered those commands and they are succesful but my problem still isn't solved. still no internet


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

and i use avast antivirus...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use Device Manager to uninstall the ethernet driver; reboot the PC and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.

If Avast's data definitions are more than a couple days out of date uninstall it and use a Removal or cleanup tool if one is provided by Avast.


----------



## exitrealtor (Apr 30, 2010)

I am having the same problem just now with windows 7. Laptop with is mac is working fine. Desk top is dell w/intel isn't help. I have restored settings to yesterday when it was working. not off line.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

I unistalled avast fully and uninstalled/reinstalled the driver. still no solution. 

And as exitrealtor said, can i just restore windows to the last restore point? If you think this will fix the problem can u guys tell me, step by step, how to restore windows. Thanks!

Exitrealtor did restoring windows fix your problem?


----------



## exitrealtor (Apr 30, 2010)

no it didn't. The restore did not work at all. I used the above thread and tried the same commands, winsock reset etc. and two seemed to go in, and when I rebooted the internet & it worked for 2 minutes....maybe enough to open windows and get to the first page of a web page and then stopped
Getting more and more frustrated


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I doubt that a System Restore will help, but I've been surprised before! Start - All Programs - Accessories - System Tools - System Restore - select a point before the issue began. Note that you can then undo the Restore if desired.

I think that your ethernet adapter is now defective. If I'm right there are two things that *may *get a little more useful life out of it. First, in Device Manager right click on the ethernet - Properties - Advanced. The "Speed & Duplex" property is probably set to "Auto." Try some different settings, beginning with 100 Mbps full duplex and 10 Mbps full duplex.

The 2nd thing to try is a static IP configuration. If you need help with that please show an ipconfig /all for the working laptop.

*exitrealtor*, welcome to the forum and we certainly appreciate the help here and I assume you are probably going to try the above steps also. For more individual help please start your own thread; you can refer to this one is you like.


----------



## exitrealtor (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. This morning when I turned on the computer everything was working. Don't have a clue why.
Appreciate everyones time and help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes, like us, computers just need a good night's sleep.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope, still the problem exists. Can u plz tell me anything else that i can do. Thanks a lot!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you've tried the things in post # 12 I'm thinking it's time to get a PCI (if you have a spare slot) or USB ethernet adapter.


----------



## arsh93 (Jan 21, 2010)

so i contacted a guy that fixes computers and he looked at the problem and he was all out of ideas. So he recommended that i restore vista or downgrade to xp as my computer will work faster and there wouldn't be a problem like this in the future. So i decided to go for xp because vista has been very annoying since i got it. Anyways thanks for your time and help. i appreciate your assistance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Let us know if you discover the NIC to be good, please.


----------

